# A small herd from the farm



## striper commander (Dec 15, 2005)

This is the most i have ever got in one pic.


----------



## tommy w. (Dec 15, 2005)

theres more deer in that picture, than all of heard county


----------



## striper commander (Dec 15, 2005)

*one more*

last one


----------



## Possum (Dec 15, 2005)

The golden acorns are really falling on your place.


----------



## UGAalum13 (Dec 15, 2005)

Great pics!  Thanks for sharin!


----------



## Havana Dude (Dec 15, 2005)

*uh oh*


----------



## pendy (Dec 15, 2005)

It is always fun to see one deer but alot more fun to see a bunch of them all at one time.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dawg In the Swamp (Dec 15, 2005)

Perdy little critters. Don't end up in GON's hall of shame!!!


----------



## pacecars (Dec 15, 2005)

i didn't know deer liked sawdust so much


----------



## Dawg In the Swamp (Dec 15, 2005)

Is it time for a baiting discussion?


----------



## wolf3006 (Dec 16, 2005)

Pass the butter please


----------



## Holton (Dec 16, 2005)

UGAalum13 said:
			
		

> Great pics!  Thanks for sharin!




Ya got that right...


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 16, 2005)

Possum said:
			
		

> The golden acorns are really falling on your place.



All that ice and rain and wind probably knocked 'em out of the tree.


----------



## ultramag (Dec 16, 2005)

Dawg In the Swamp said:
			
		

> Is it time for a baiting discussion?


Its not illegal to feed deer and take pictures of them.I feed deer at my house and the next picture you see i post with my cuddeback will be lit up with corn.I am going to feed my deer right now. Awsome pictures 300 mag, I like getting pictures with alot of deer in the frame at the same time.I know you are an awsome hunter and saw you knock down that ole big buck on your avatar.I guess some people just assume if you take pictures over corn that you are hunting over it? well me and you know different. we dont do that.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 16, 2005)

Nice pics.....


----------



## GAGE (Dec 16, 2005)

Nice pics and thanks for sharing!

I hope to have some coming to my feeders in my back yard before to long as well!


----------



## Possum (Dec 16, 2005)

ultramag said:
			
		

> Its not illegal to feed deer and take pictures of them.I feed deer at my house and the next picture you see i post with my cuddeback will be lit up with corn.I am going to feed my deer right now. Awsome pictures 300 mag, I like getting pictures with alot of deer in the frame at the same time.I know you are an awsome hunter and saw you knock down that ole big buck on your avatar.I guess some people just assume if you take pictures over corn that you are hunting over it? well me and you know different. we dont do that.



I didnt here anyone suggest he was hunting over it. I liked the pic. I was just joking with the golden acorns comment.


----------



## ultramag (Dec 16, 2005)

Possum said:
			
		

> I didnt here anyone suggest he was hunting over it. I liked the pic. I was just joking with the golden acorns comment.


I wasnt talking about your comment Possum.I am not trying to start an argument.Dawg in the swamp was talking about a baiting discussion.All i said was is that is ok to feed deer and set up a camera thats all.He told 300mag to not end up in the hall of shame.He was just posting a picture for other people to look at not for them to think that he was hunting there .Thats all.I am not trying to fight, Thats not why i visit this website.


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 16, 2005)

dang at all the deer 

i love seein a lot at one time..last weekend i saw 6 all together...that makes for a lot of eyes


----------



## Dub (Dec 16, 2005)

Oh to have 'em march by my stand this weekend!!!!


----------



## labman (Dec 16, 2005)

Dawg In the Swamp said:
			
		

> Is it time for a baiting discussion?


I sure hope not! We have enough on here already.


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Dec 16, 2005)

neat pic


----------



## gtaff (Dec 16, 2005)

Did you take that from your stand??


----------



## Dawg In the Swamp (Dec 16, 2005)

ULTRAMAG

relax........Im just shaking the bee hive b/c of all threads and arguments surrounding baiting.When the b word comes to mind so does a golden nugget of corn. 

I never once accused 300mag of hunting illegally nor was I serious about the "Hall of Shame".  

Im fine with anyone using corn to draw them in front of a 35mm just as 300 intended as seen in the pic.

Be nice or Santa's gonna leave you a lump of coal in your stocking instead of that sack of corn you asked for!!!


----------



## ultramag (Dec 17, 2005)

Dawg In the Swamp said:
			
		

> ULTRAMAG
> 
> relax........Im just shaking the bee hive b/c of all threads and arguments surrounding baiting.When the b word comes to mind so does a golden nugget of corn.
> 
> ...


Hey Dawg
Believe me, I am relaxed.Most everyone on here will tell you i am pretty laid back.I dont ever try to get things going.
But i will take up for a good friend.I dont have a problem with you.
By the way i like the comment about Santa leaving coal instead of corn like i asked for.My deer would be very disappointed if they didnt get their corn.


----------



## HT2 (Dec 17, 2005)

*300.........*

Good Picture Brother!!!!!!!!

You're right .........

If you ain't huntin' 'em ............Then feed them critters......

That little "click" seems to know where to come get some groceries.........


----------



## leo (Dec 17, 2005)

*300mag*

great pics, thanks for posting for us to enjoy  

What kind of camera did you use ..........


----------



## Dawg In the Swamp (Dec 17, 2005)

Its all good Ultramag.


----------



## ultramag (Dec 17, 2005)

Dawg In the Swamp said:
			
		

> Its all good Ultramag.


I know it is Dawg.Have a good day.


----------



## striper commander (Dec 17, 2005)

Leo the camera is just a moultrie, it takes the worst pics out of all my cams. I just bought a new digital moultrie and was trying it next to the new one to see if the sensor was not working good on the new one, and as i figured it wasn't. The 35 mm moultrie does not take that great of pics like my non-typical or staelth cams but it has a fast trigger speed i normally use it on scrapes. I do not hunt over corn, and i buy alfatoxin tested corn from tractor supply, so i am not worried about all my animals falling over dead from corn. They need the carbs now and are really hitting it hard, thanks for all the comments.


----------



## Dawg In the Swamp (Dec 17, 2005)

Do the same Ultra, stay dry.


----------



## LittleBigDoe12 (Dec 17, 2005)

I think the lepracon that dropped his gold ain't gonna be to happy.


----------



## discounthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

cool pic. six does together,wonder if there might be a buck lurkin around somewhere?keep the pics comin quality looks good to me.


----------

